# New String Quartet compositions



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

I'd be interested in any comments on these six compositions of mine scored for String Quartet.

https://owendavidmusic.org/2020/05/03/string-quartet-scores-and-parts/

The titles are _Remembrance, Evensong, The Exmoor Pony, The Kiss, The Lovers_ and _Lifecycles_.


----------

